# Pricing Raw Wool in SC Mo.



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea how much raw wool is going for in South Central Missouri Ozarks? I've been looking for a site that might list the average going prices for our area but haven't found any yet. I've seen that randomly it goes for free, 2.00 a pound, 20.00 a fleece etc.. I mainly trade/barter and price according to what I want versus what I have (I've been trading for many years). But. am looking for a base fair market value. Ours is Shetland/Leicester mix, kept fairly clean but also raised naturally and organically. No coats etc. but no burs or filth either. 

This falls shearing is already spoken for but I've had several inquiries for buying wool or fleece for money.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think your question is a bit like asking "how much does a house cost? or a car? or an acre of land?"

The answer will always be "That depends." 
Mixed breed fleeces of unknown quality? 
How could anyone guess w/o seeing them? 

No burs or filth is absolutely mandatory if you hope to build a reputation as
having quality fiber.
That is what you will need to do, build a reputation in the area.

Honestly, I think the prices for fiber are very flexible and open to the bigger market.
It is light and ships well. 
There are lots of people vending raw fleeces on facebook and yahoo groups, etc.

Some people seem to get a small fortune for theirs, more than *I* would ever spend. 
But there are also people who are basically giving it away. :shrug:
Bargain shoppers wait until someone is "destashing" and swoop in for killer deals. 

Sorry to be of very little help. 
I buy and trade for fleeces with wool growers here on HT
and I also buy from a couple of regional growers through their etsy and fb offerings.

Go out to some fiber events and see what people have to offer.
That is the best way to meet the competition (and make new friends).


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

You're right, that's not much help  but thanks for taking the time to try!

I have no competition, I'm raising wool for myself to spin and a little to trade/barter. I just wanted to offer a fair price to some of the folk who were asking to buy for cash with nothing to trade.


----------



## okittie (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you looked at any of the wool groups on facebook? They may give you an idea of where to start. Are the fleeces more like Shetland, or Leicester? I have been looking at some Shetland fleeces that are between $10 and $15 a pound. It depends on the amount of veggie matter and staple length and handle. The Leicesters vary as well. The BFL's seem to command a higher price. I have never spun one, so I can't say why one is better than another. If you're spinning them, you can make the call as to whether it is a hand spinner's dream, if it's next-to-skin soft, or if would make a really nice rug. If there is no one close enough to go and check out, join the fb group Raw Wool for Sale, or Raw Fleece for Sale. Both have a lot of nice people and I am sure they can help you more than I.


----------

